# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  книга продаж в комплекнсой 7.7

## ion4

Комплексная 541
При формировании книги продаж № 1137 не заполняется новые графы: сведения о посреднике ( комиссионере, агенте), хотя Счет-Фактура сделана на основании документа: отчет комиссионера. Помогите пожалуйста.

----------

